# Any Potamogeton experts out there?



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

This unknown Potamogeton comes from a lake in southeastern Wisconsin and was collected by John Glaeser of the Madison Aquarium Gardeners Club. It is somewhat larger and more robust than _P. gayi_, and it hasn't shown any tendency to produce floating leaves. When given good growing conditions and room, it spreads rapidly via runners as seen in the first picture. It seems to be easy to grow. There is some _H. polysperma_ also present, mostly in the right side of the tray with the lighter colored leaves. This plant is also shown in the PlantFinder. The second picture, below, is taken from the PlantFinder and is courtesy of Tim Gross.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Is it not _P. crispus_? That's what it looks like to me.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't think it is, no. It's a much more delicate plant. I can't say what it is though.


----------

